# IS this a Gee up - Boa Constrictor released into Oatley Park duckponds



## beatlloydy (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi all,

I got an email from a cycling buddy about this last night...following is his email and my response? What do you guys reckon? Given Sydney is temperate climate I doubt if any exotic species would survive long (but am no expert) even if it was true.

"So I just got news that there is a ral live bowaconstricta (sic) which was released in the mashs of Oatley duck ponds.latest sights has it at about 45 inches rnd....."

my response

"I am definitely gonna see if I can check it out...but if its girth is 45" round I doubt if it would be a boa constricter as they are relatively small by large snake standards (only 3-4m max)...more likely either a burmese python or even more likely an Anaconda (Anacondas live primarily in the water). 
Pls note that the private ownership of all exotic species of reptiles is strictly prohibited in Australia although I have heard a lot of black market smuggling so what pez is saying could be true"


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 1, 2010)

your friend needs to learn how to spell, just sayin'!


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 1, 2010)

thats why I added the (SIC)...I believe it stands for "Spelt in context" to signify mispelt by original source....but to be honest...he's pretty good compared to a lot of posts I see on this site (just sayin') )


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 1, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> your friend needs to learn how to spell, just sayin'!


 
*saying


----------



## D3pro (Nov 1, 2010)

that's why she added the ' to signify that a letter has been left out or abbreviated... though it's still wrong even though you tried lol, sorry ash...


----------



## D3pro (Nov 1, 2010)

Right-e-o ash lol... any whom, I think it's a G's up from the feet up. Doubt a snake that normally reside in hot tropical temperatures will survive Sydney's weather.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 1, 2010)

when it starts eating dogs i will believe it


----------



## shellfisch (Nov 1, 2010)

beatlloydy said:


> thats why I added the (SIC)...I believe it stands for "Spelt in context" to signify mispelt by original source....but to be honest...he's pretty good compared to a lot of posts I see on this site (just sayin') )


 
I always knew 'SIC' meant that something was misspelled, but I never knew what the letters stood for..... 

Who says you can't learn anything on APS? 

And, I agree with the second part of the post


----------



## slim6y (Nov 1, 2010)

I must point out the difference between 'exotics' and 'tropics'...

Exotics come from another country no matter what the climate conditions.

Tropics or tropical suggests from the region between 23.5' north and 23.5' south of the equator - it does not signify 'exotic' unless from another country.

Boa constrictors are possibly considered both exotic and tropical.

However... we get into a new kettle of fish if it's burmese or anaconda!!!

Burmese pythons survive in Florida - do they not? And Florida is sub-tropical... Sydney is (almost) sub tropical... I don't see them surviving as long... but a decent summer in Sydney could lead one of the 'said' species surviving long enough to become a 'panther' legend!


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 1, 2010)

o.k..so the only way to prove it is for me to go along and get a photo...but if I dont find it...it does not necessarily disprove it (oh no double negative...the grammar police will be onto me)....stand by...may have to wait for nice warm sunny day though..perhaps Wed.

As they say on this forum (and fishing ones too) ..."if there isn't a photo it didnt happen" ... well at least an undoctored photo cos there are a lot of larrikens on this site with very good photoshop skills.


----------



## Laghairt (Nov 1, 2010)

Where did your mate hear this? I know that marsh very well as I used to catch turtles, red bellies and EWDs there as a kid. My parents still live 10 mins walk from where you are talking about.

I very much doubt that a RTB would survive down there for long (if it even exists - which I also doubt).


----------



## slim6y (Nov 1, 2010)

Let's just say.... Like the panther... It could be out there.... somewhere....


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 1, 2010)

Florida is as tropical as North QLD.

"Sayin'" is correct spelling (the apostrophe is there in place of the removed g), even if it is informal.

No snake with a 45 inch girl was released in the vicinity of Sydney recently.

The Easter Bunny is a mythical creature.


----------



## Laghairt (Nov 1, 2010)

Sdaji;No snake with a 45 inch girl was released in the vicinity of Sydney recently.[/QUOTE said:


> OK I missed the 45" part, that's just bollocks.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 1, 2010)

Sdaji said:


> Florida is as tropical as North QLD.



You should re-consult your geography teacher on this one... 

Florida is NOT in the tropics... This does NOT suggest the climate.

Rockhampton to the Cape is all in the tropics... 23.5' south of the equator heading north...

Florida... I believe... 26' north of the equator.... (Miami maybe 25' north).

This picture clearly shows Florida is NOT in the tropics:
http://www.worldatlas.com/webimage/countrys/namerica/usstates/fllatlog.htm (somewhere on this page)


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 1, 2010)

anouc said:


> Where did your mate hear this? I know that marsh very well as I used to catch turtles, red bellies and EWDs there as a kid. My parents still live 10 mins walk from where you are talking about.
> 
> I very much doubt that a RTB would survive down there for long (if it even exists - which I also doubt).



He is a cyclist and Oatley park is where they race crits every weekend...I am also doubtful of it...however, my question is more as to whether or not it could survive.

I have heard stories (and yes only anecdotal) of a lot of illegal importation of specimens of exotic origin in Sydney...I find it still plausible that someone who had less brains and more wanting to pose to his mates bringing something like a burmese or anaconda in and it getting too big and being released...tho 45" girth is huge and beyond the pale...this friend knows nothing of snakes but knew I had an interest...don't know where he got the info from...but it arose after crit racing on the w/end.

I still believe it is possible tho the girth is impossible (I quoted him verbatim in the original post so I wasnt guilding the lilly so to speak)


----------



## No-two (Nov 1, 2010)

Sonds like a job for Bruce George.


----------



## Laghairt (Nov 1, 2010)

Yes there are certainly plenty of Red Tailed Boas and (other exotics) around; however I suspect that due to the obvious exaggeration this is just an urban legend. 

Also, the racing circuit is nowhere near the marsh as it is only accessible via an unsealed fire trail that would destroy a road bike. Therefore it's impossible that someone just saw it while they were racing.

In relation to the likelihood of a RTB surviving down there, it may make it through the summer but would not last out the cold winter temps. There would be plenty of food for it down there that's for sure.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 1, 2010)

if anybody can find it TIM THE YOWIE MAN can !


----------



## blakehose (Nov 1, 2010)

slim6y said:


> Let's just say.... Like the panther... It could be out there.... somewhere....



I will give a genuine 100% guarantee they are out there.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 1, 2010)

blakehose said:


> I will give a genuine 100% guarantee they are out there.


 

yes - but the limitation to 'somewhere' could be 'anywhere' - and that could mean in their natural environment of course - interestingly enough they're hard enough to find in their natural environment let alone running around Sydney!


----------



## benjaffa (Nov 1, 2010)

apparently, well acording to the reptile keeper at Mogo Zoo the burmese python they have was found by the side of the road. some must have dumped it there probably got to big for who ever dumped it.


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 1, 2010)

anouc said:


> Where did your mate hear this? I know that marsh very well as I used to catch turtles, red bellies and EWDs there as a kid. My parents still live 10 mins walk from where you are talking about.
> 
> I very much doubt that a RTB would survive down there for long (if it even exists - which I also doubt).



Oatley park is used for Criterium racing on Weekends so I guess it came about from discussions there...to be honest I dont know where he heard it...these things can be like "chinese whispers" in that the original source gets corrupted..tho I have quoted his email verbatim.



Sdaji said:


> Florida is as tropical as North QLD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I agree that 45 inch is a tad (o.k a great deal) excessive ....however, we have no proof either way that a very large exotic species was or was not released in there recently....I know of a lot (again only anecdotal) of illegal species imported (have never actually seen any) but heard a lot of stories by people who let's say have what one may term disreputable associations...mostly ball pythons or what not...but who is to say someone illegally smuggled in a small Anaconda or Burmese and it grew too big for them to handle...and it was released. I am "agnostic" on this one...so want to check it out for myself...but at least this has generated some discussion and we have all had a few lessons in grammar etc ..so has not been a total waste of time. )


Note..some of the above repeated in earlier post...I am still getting the hang of double quotes..cut/paste/repaste etc...note to self...save in another wordpad and bung it all in at the end )


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 1, 2010)

anouc said:


> Yes there are certainly plenty of Red Tailed Boas and (other exotics) around; however I suspect that due to the obvious exaggeration this is just an urban legend.
> 
> Also, the racing circuit is nowhere near the marsh as it is only accessible via an unsealed fire trail that would destroy a road bike. Therefore it's impossible that someone just saw it while they were racing.
> 
> In relation to the likelihood of a RTB surviving down there, it may make it through the summer but would not last out the cold winter temps. There would be plenty of food for it down there that's for sure.



You helped me on that one...I was going to ride up there on my racing bike but will now use the MTB instead. Too bad the weathers so crap today...would have been ideal yesterday


----------



## lcabban (Nov 1, 2010)

mate of mine said he knew someone who was selling an eight metre boa after a couple of phone calls it turned out to be a four metre coastal so i reckon your average member of the public have no idea about species and size of snakes so its probably a 45 inch long diamond lol


----------



## -Peter (Nov 1, 2010)

Dont worry folks, got its sorted. The snake has been caught and the 45 inch girl are now safe.


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 1, 2010)

-Peter said:


> Dont worry folks, got its sorted. The snake has been caught and the 45 inch girl are now safe.



So...was 45" rnd means it was 45" long..and if so..what species was it..or is this post a gee up too )


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

-Peter said:


> Dont worry folks, got its sorted. The snake has been caught and the 45 inch girl are now safe.


 
Thank God!
I was really starting to worry about the 45 inch girl


----------



## blakehose (Nov 1, 2010)

slim6y said:


> yes - but the limitation to 'somewhere' could be 'anywhere' - and that could mean in their natural environment of course - interestingly enough they're hard enough to find in their natural environment let alone running around Sydney!



This is true. Though a few years ago when my dad, brother and I were travelling towards Elmhurst to stay, all 3 of us saw what was definitely not just a large feral cat crossing the road in front of the car. Just after it had gotten dark....


----------



## mrs_davo (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey people. don't under estimate how a snake can adapt to conditions. EG: all it has to do to warm up is bask in the sun for a bit, even on a cold winter morning.
I for one hope it is not there, but you do see pics from time to time of this sort of thing going around emails, although I have asked the question before how legitimate are the pics & location. As it was said previous, there are some clever people out there that are good with computer images.
Look at the Burmese python taking over Florida, if the same happened here lord help us. But there is DUMB DICKS that would do this, & if caught should face ful punishment. Look at the cane toad up this way & encroahing well into NT & Kimberly region.

If I lived near there & had spare time I would certianly look into the situation & report to apropriate authorities or rectify the stupid problem before it got worse.

Happy Hunting, Ian


----------



## Laghairt (Nov 1, 2010)

Was it a dog?



blakehose said:


> This is true. Though a few years ago when my dad, brother and I were travelling towards Elmhurst to stay, all 3 of us saw what was definitely not just a large feral cat crossing the road in front of the car. Just after it had gotten dark....


----------



## slim6y (Nov 1, 2010)

What's wrong with toads ian_davo?

They may be invasive, but they keep the mozzie population down...

They don't kill well adapted natives... some have suffered - but most are now recovering... 

Some frogs do better now as well... 

As far as one burmese python - not an issue so long there's no hybrids out there...

Perhaps we just look at Florida (as suggested earlier - it is not tropical and shares similar temperatures to Brisbane) - it's not impossible for a 'tropical' exotic to take hold in any part of mainland Australia. Most reptiles are well adapted to surviving a winter. And Aussie winters are conducive to this too....


----------



## mrs_davo (Nov 1, 2010)

Mate the only thing toads are good for is to put into a QLD jersy for an ornament.
Let us hope that someone does not let a hybrid go, then we have all colors out there.
Cheers.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Nov 1, 2010)

Corns would survive in Sydney, and probably do very well, unfortunately for those who like them. I doubt anyone in their right mind would ever let them be imported, traded and bred in large numbers. But, boa constrictors would never survive in Sydney for too long. They would eventually succumb to too-low-temperature-related diseases. But corns, no problem, they would probably survive in Tasmania.


----------



## mrs_davo (Nov 1, 2010)

benjamind2010 said:


> Corns would survive in Sydney, and probably do very well, unfortunately for those who like them. I doubt anyone in their right mind would ever let them be imported, traded and bred in large numbers. But, boa constrictors would never survive in Sydney for too long. They would eventually succumb to too-low-temperature-related diseases. But corns, no problem, they would probably survive in Tasmania.



For One I hope you are right. But no one can say for sure. & if dicks let em go there, what is stopping the letting go anywhere else.
ONLY people like us that can try to educate the uneducated.
When is the hunt on. 
Ian Davo.


----------



## mrs_davo (Nov 1, 2010)

I have Diamonds in an outdoor enclosure in Emerald Central Qld. So you people are telling me that snakes cannot live out of thier domain. 
That is absolute bull____ as my Diamonds are doing very well for a so called cold clinate snake.
I hope that american & indonesian snakes can read the thermoters. Bad luck for the snake if it looses sight of the sun & cannot warm itself.

I will give you many cheers when you catch it/them.


----------



## skunk (Nov 1, 2010)

i rekon theres a good chance u will find panthers there too


----------



## mrs_davo (Nov 1, 2010)

If it was like Florida, who knows what you might find there.


----------



## mrs_davo (Nov 1, 2010)

I think that I just came up with a solution for the cane toad; 
Bring back cracker night.
For the 45 inch girth python just give a reward.
Cheers. Ian.


----------



## -Peter (Nov 1, 2010)

skunk said:


> i rekon theres a good chance u will find panthers there too


Nah, Panther's is out near Penrith. Mostly crocodiles out that way.


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 1, 2010)

Back to the 45" girl. Was that her height or some other measurement?


----------



## cris (Nov 1, 2010)

-Peter said:


> Nah, Panther's is out near Penrith. Mostly crocodiles out that way.


 
Im not even from the area and know that you only get gators that far south, ya know what im sayin. I heard from a local yokels wife/sister down that way the they blasted one good and proper with buckshot and it procceded to eat a cow while they where whatchin and drinkin moonshine, ya know what im sayin.

Ian_davo carpet pythons live thoughout most of Australia some are better adapted to differant climates, let us know how well the are going once they are over 20.


----------



## blakehose (Nov 1, 2010)

anouc said:


> Was it a dog?



Far from it anouc. I do realise that most if not all of you will not believe it, but hey, I saw it and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## crocodile_dan (Nov 2, 2010)

In relation to whether an organism can survive outside its recognized natural range is determined by the presence of a fundamental niche and the absence of competition and other limiting factors. That is how we get species that live in a certain area, their realized niche, as ecological factors inhibit the ability for a species to occupy all habitat that satisfies their functioning requirements. Such that species which occupy the same fundamental niche are separated into their realized niche due to the variation in ecological factors present across their range, enabling each species to inhabit a set region/area. 

So basically an animal(s) translocated to a habitat which satisfies their living requirements will either die off due to ecological factors such as predation or interspecific competition for a resource, become geographically restricted as the new species and existing interspecific competitors establish a realized niche (range) or the new species out competes its predators and the existing species are affected.

The later is the example of most introduced pests.


----------



## cris (Nov 2, 2010)

slim6y said:


> What's wrong with toads ian_davo?


 
What is wrong with exterminating koalas, pandas and kiwis for sport? (yes its an obvious retorical question with an answer of nothing)


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 2, 2010)

id have to agree with anouc the day i see a 45' inch snake loose in Sydney is the day i would gladly walk down the main street naked just not happening


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Nov 2, 2010)

cris said:


> What is wrong with exterminating koalas, pandas and kiwis for sport? (yes its an obvious retorical question with an answer of nothing)


 
Cris you really manage to crack me up sometimes. Witty and sarcastic. woohoo indeed


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 2, 2010)

hey look i think i saw it last nite it was in the back of my TV, yeah it was real big massive ! 


then i changed the channel and it turned out to be on the TV not in it !


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Nov 2, 2010)

Maybe you should all go and have a look at the distribution maps of the Boa constrictor complex and cross reference that with weather patterns and temperature highs and lows. This is how a topic becomes actual and not fictional. You might want to know above things before you get involved in a discussion about wether a snake would survive in an environment or not.


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 2, 2010)

Fuscus said:


> Back to the 45" girl. Was that her height or some other measurement?



The guy I got the email from knows nothing about snakes or their girths (nor how to spell) but he is a chippie so you think he would understand measurements and to be honest I know of no snake anywhere that is 45" rnd )...however, normally he is not prone to exaggeration...but I am admitting this is "chinese whispers" in that I dont know where he got his info from etc....part of the email which I didnt include was a throw away comment that it could "eat your daughters"...which implies it is supposed to be pretty big.

I doubt if there is any truth to this and perhaps another urban legend but as I said the first warm day I am out there to check it out...as it has been raining cats and dogs literally in the last 12 hours or so I dont think I will have much luck finding anything until it warms up (almost like a winter day yesterday and today)


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 2, 2010)

And worse case I may find a few RBBS, water dragons, diamonds, turtles etc which are known to inhabit that area...so I dont think it will be a wasted visit...plus the chance for a few hours of exercise which I also need. Will go armed with compact camera and monopod...I can then dunk said (waterproof) camera under water to obtain the glory shot of the 45" rnd Anaconda (well I may find an eel or 2 or a turtle in best case scenario in the ponds)


----------



## -Peter (Nov 2, 2010)

cris said:


> What is wrong with exterminating koalas, pandas and kiwis for sport? (yes its an obvious retorical question with an answer of nothing)


 
What the hell do koalas actually do. Do they have an ecological niche that is a cornerstone to the survival of anything else. Are they part of some ongoing survival chain or are they just mindless eucalypt killing machines.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 2, 2010)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> Maybe you should all go and have a look at the distribution maps of the Boa constrictor complex and cross reference that with weather patterns and temperature highs and lows. This is how a topic becomes actual and not fictional. You might want to know above things before you get involved in a discussion about wether a snake would survive in an environment or not.


 
What are you really getting at here?

Are you saying that a snake from a tropical background 'couldn't' survive in Sydney?

Wiki exert:

Geographic range
A Boa constrictor in Belize

"Dependent on subspecies Boa constrictor can be found from northern Mexico through Central America (Belize, Guatemala, Honduras, El Salvador, Nicaragua, Costa Rica and Panama) to South America north of 35°S (Colombia, Ecuador, Peru, Venezuela, Trinidad and Tobago, Guyana, Suriname, French Guiana, Brazil, Bolivia, Uruguay and Argentina). Also in the Lesser Antilles (Dominica and St. Lucia), on San Andrés, Providencia and many other islands along the coasts of Mexico and Central and South America. The type locality given is "Indiis" -- a mistake, according to Peters and Orejas-Miranda (1970)"

Sydney location:

33.5' south (north of 35' south).

Average temperatures range from 12'C to 23'C with maximums well outside of that range.

Sharing a similar latitude line to Santiago.

Where some boas exist (and vipers I think) on higher altitudes in the Andes... They have adapted to cooler conditions...

Is this what you're on about? 

You don't need to do research to see that snakes (reptiles in general) are highly adaptable for any period of time... This is why they're one of the most successful animals on earth!

I don't think it would be impossible for some species of boa to survive easily in Sydney's conditions. Nor do I think it is impossible for some other species to survive.

Some (clearly) will do better than others... 

A 45in girl may require a warmer summer...


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Nov 2, 2010)

No slim6y: I am actually getting to the fact that it is more than possible for Boas to survive in Sydney. Any person who has been in their natural range would be able to tell you that! On top of this, most available boas in the pet industry is a mix of different localities and this makes them much more hardier than pure lines.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Nov 2, 2010)

Dats orsum news bruz mayb we can catch it n sell it on ebay n mke sum monie.

ps nuffin rong wiv my spellin hey? 

Serious note, that would be rather cool...
I'd love it if we could keep exotic species. I want a Chameleon =D

Ahh well, let's see if there is one there, if it can interbreed somehow... Now there is an interesting thing.
Being two totally different species I don't think it is possible, might come out with not a mule obviously but you catch my drift.

Also, I believe that there are snakes out there with a girth size of 45 inches...
An Anaconda was found once with a girth of 44in... that was one that was found...

I don't believe a boa constrictor could have a girth of 45 inches though, as the Anaconda is the "fattest" snake in the world, and for it to be living in Sydney... nah...


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Nov 2, 2010)

Could you just think about having Burmese pythons going around here... hahahaha.

My mum would NEVER leave the house...


----------



## slim6y (Nov 2, 2010)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> No slim6y: I am actually getting to the fact that it is more than possible for Boas to survive in Sydney. Any person who has been in their natural range would be able to tell you that! On top of this, most available boas in the pet industry is a mix of different localities and this makes them much more hardier than pure lines.



Sorry - I misinterpreted that 

My full and most humble apologies 

But at least we agree... there's some consistency there


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 2, 2010)

Haha! I should read my posts before submitting them! Girl was a typo for girth! :lol: Oh dear, sorry to any 45" girls I've offended!

The northern and southern hemispheres are different, the same distance from the equator won't give you the same climate anywhere in the world, it depends on the surrounding topography, position, etc etc, and... well, actually, I'm not going to get into a pedantic internet squabble, let's just chalk it up as a win for you  Well done!


----------



## cockney red (Nov 2, 2010)

Boas would survive in Sydney, no danger!!! It can get pretty cold In some of their natural habitat, and I've spent a winter in Florida, and If a Burm can thrive there, It can thrive In Sydney...


----------



## slim6y (Nov 2, 2010)

Sdaji said:


> Haha! I should read my posts before submitting them! Girl was a typo for girth! :lol: Oh dear, sorry to any 45" girls I've offended!
> 
> The northern and southern hemispheres are different, the same distance from the equator won't give you the same climate anywhere in the world, it depends on the surrounding topography, position, etc etc, and... well, actually, I'm not going to get into a pedantic internet squabble, let's just chalk it up as a win for you  Well done!


 
It was a point in context... Not an accurate descriptor of geography in latitudes.


----------



## -Peter (Nov 2, 2010)

Who is this, how did you get Sdaji's account?



Sdaji said:


> Haha! I should read my posts before submitting them! Girl was a typo for girth! :lol: Oh dear, sorry to any 45" girls I've offended!
> 
> The northern and southern hemispheres are different, the same distance from the equator won't give you the same climate anywhere in the world, it depends on the surrounding topography, position, etc etc, and... well, actually, I'm not going to get into a pedantic internet squabble, let's just chalk it up as a win for you  Well done!


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 4, 2010)

well I rode out there yesterday during a longish lunch break (its about 17km away) and took me 1 hour to get there on MTB....rode around the park and couldnt find the duckpond so came home and checked it out closer on Google maps and now know where it is....but alas today is raining and I dont think tomorrow will be much better. As I said all along I think this is a gee up but I want to check it out ...and in any case, the area is very pretty...saw an Echidna on the way yest and got nice and close up so all was not lost...but sadly no reps apart from Jacky lizards and water skinks which are everywhere.


----------

